
Jennifer Merolla Ph.D.: Reconsidering Public Reactions to Terrorism - stakent
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jennifer-merolla-phd/reconsidering-public-reac_b_322505.html
======
stakent
Via Schneier on Security
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/public_reactio...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/public_reaction.html)

